# Pier net



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Do you need a pier net to bring up a sheepshead to the pier?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

bfish said:


> Do you need a pier net to bring up a sheepshead to the pier?


 It helps. Unless u have some major test line.


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Most of the time, yes. If you are looking for a decently priced one, go to Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle. They have one ready to use for around $30


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

i have seen people use them, also have seen people not use them. Depends on your line strengh/& hook set. I have also seen people loose fish trying to net them. A net definatly helps for sure, as mentioned above. GG


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I would definitely use one. If you are good with a bridge net it helps a lot too so the line doesn't wrap around the rope. That about the only chance of losing a fish while netting it


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Many are barely hooked in the lip.
Trying to lift them without a net and the hook tears out.
Then that hook comes flying back at you like a bullet! :whistling:

I net most of my 'groceries' :thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pier Net*



Pier#r said:


> Many are barely hooked in the lip.
> Trying to lift them without a net and the hook tears out.
> Then that hook comes flying back at you like a bullet! :whistling:
> 
> I net most of my 'groceries' :thumbsup:


Been There; Done That! 

It's rather perturbing to lose a good fish because you forgot/don't have; a pier net.

Make a checklist so you won't forget it. It's worth the small investment. They are relatively inexpensive! JMHO C2


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

academy gas ten nets and two dollar spools ofrope. by all means support local business if possible but good luck finding a twelve dollar rig at any local baitshop


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I was making them out of bicycle rims in the 70's before they were ever made. I have pictures of Flounder and Redfish spread out like cord wood from fishing the Gulf Breeze side of the 3 mile bridge. Those were the good ole' days. This is when Vic had the old Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pier nets*



Ocean Master said:


> I was making them out of bicycle rims in the 70's before they were ever made. I have pictures of Flounder and Redfish spread out like cord wood from fishing the Gulf Breeze side of the 3 mile bridge. Those were the good ole' days. This is when Vic had the old Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle.


I remember those 'Good Old Days'.

I now make my pier nets using PVC tubing loaded down with chain for the ring. C2


----------

